
Wikipleadia: The promise and perils of crowdsourcing content - yan
http://www.economist.com/node/17911276?story_id=17911276
======
AaronM
News Flash: Wikimedia is not immune from the effects of human nature. Any time
you give people power, some people will use that power for good, and others
will use that power for evil. The real question here; is evil winning this
battle?

